# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Free: Toys for 0-2yr old.

## specsaregood

//

----------


## MelissaWV

*IF* no one picks these up here (paging amypi and Roxi, for sure!), you might look into a Weecycle style place near you.  Particularly around the holidays, they are looking for toddler and infant stuff.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm looking to get rid of a bunch of toys my son has outgrown to make room for bday/holiday stuff.  And to be honest, the kid is spoiled abit in the toy category due to relatives.  Nothing special/expensive, just a bunch of cheapish stuff.  But  if you are on a tight budget and have need for a large influx of free toys for 0-2yr old (especially boys) let me know.   *I'll even pay shipping.*
> 
> Figured I would check with the rpf peeps before donating to local goodwill.


I don't need the toys but plus rep. Very righteous of you.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## eduardo89

When we moved away from Spain we couldn't take all of my daughter's toys with us, we called our Church and asked if we could donate them. If no one takes you up on your offer here, I'd suggest trying that.

----------


## Carson

> I'm looking to get rid of a bunch of toys my son has outgrown to make room for bday/holiday stuff.  And to be honest, the kid is spoiled abit in the toy category due to relatives.  Nothing special/expensive, just a bunch of cheapish stuff.  But  if you are on a tight budget and have need for a large influx of free toys for 0-2yr old (especially boys) let me know.   I'll even pay shipping.
> 
> Figured I would check with the rpf peeps before donating to local goodwill.


Man! Moms are always getting rid of your good stuff.

That off my chest, maybe start the kid a box up and away where you can toss some of his good stuff away for safe keeping. My Mom save some stuff for each one of us.

Still I would have preferred still having it all in a huge safe like Richie Rich (?) had in the cartoons or comics.

----------


## angelatc

> Man! Moms are always getting rid of your good stuff.
> 
> That off my chest, maybe start the kid a box up and away where you can toss some of his good stuff away for safe keeping. My Mom save some stuff for each one of us.
> 
> Still I would have preferred still having it all in a huge safe like Richie Rich (?) had in the cartoons or comics.


I tried to do that, but constantly moving made it really hard.  And my Mom saved quite a bit of my stuff....at first I was happy.  But then I gave it to my kids to play with, and they started breaking my toys !!!!

----------


## Dr.3D

I wish I had some of the toys I had when I was two.  Imagine what 65+ year old toys in excellent condition would be worth.

Now I wonder what ever happened to those toys.

----------


## Carson

> I tried to do that, but constantly moving made it really hard.  And my Mom saved quite a bit of my stuff....at first I was happy.  But then I gave it to my kids to play with, and they started breaking my toys !!!!



I didn't end up with any real toys I can think of in mine. I probably had them all broken, blown up, or shot up with the BB guns. 

I do still have pictures, some refrigerator art. The thing that seems the most interesting was report cards and the notes on them. They kind of spelled out the real me really early on.

P.S. Now that I think about it lots of my toys stayed behind at home but where given away as other kids glombed on to them as the years rolled by? I'm telling you Mom's are evil!

----------

